# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Limited kc hi utsuri lokal vs import

## Dony Lesmana

LIMITED KC HI UTSURI LOKAL VS IMPORT

Sahabat Kois ,

Hi Utsuri adalah salah satu varietas yang sangat menarik dengan warna merah dah hitamnya , tentu saja memiliki banyak penggemar tersendiri. Karakter Hi Utsuri yang rakus dan cepat besar , menjadikannya salah satu dari ikan2 favorit di kolam kita

Hi Utsuri telah banyak breeder di Indonesia yang menghasilkan anakan anakan Hi Utsuri yang baik , melalui event ini breeder local berusaha untuk menandingi breeder hi utsuri yang sdh terkenal yaitu SHINODA dan MARUSEI
30 ikan ini akan bertanding sampai 11th KOI-S FESTIVAL 2017

Yang bertanding adalah 15 ekor HU Tapos Koi FARM ( HT ) , 10 Ekor dari Shinoda Koi farm ( HS ) dan 5 ekor dari Marusei ( HM )

Memperebutkan :
GC of LIMITED KC HI UTSURI berhadiah Piala dan Uang Tunai 3 jt Rupiah
RGC  berhadiah uang 2 jt Rupiah
Juara 1 berhadiah uang 1 jt Rupiah
Juara 2 berhadiah 500 rb rupiah
Juara 3 berhadiah 250 rb rupiah dan tepukan dipundak ( Lain kali lbh baik ya )

*Jika ada ikan yang tidak terjual maka akan dibesarkan panitia dan akan dijuri bersama memperebutkan gelar yang sama.
*
SISTEM PEMBELIAN adalah Dengan LELANG

HU TAPOS start Rp 1.000.000.
HU Shinoda Start Rp. 2.000.000.
HU Marusei Start Rp. 3.000.000.

*TERSEDIA BUNGKUS OPTION Rp. 5.000.000. ( all farm )*

LELANG dimulai Hari Rabu 18 Mei pk 00.00 dengan kelipatan Rp 100.000.

Di akhiri pada Hari Selasa tgl 24 Mei pk 21.00 dengan perpanjangan 10 menit dari BID Terakhir ( pk 21.00-21.10 diperpanjang otomatis )

Jika ada yg BUNGKUS maka cukup mengetik : *BUNGKUS HS 8 yang berarti HU Shinoda no 8 dibeli dengan harga 5 jt.
*
 HARGA Akhir lelang belum termasuk Ongkos kirim dan packing.

Untuk peserta di luar kota harap menunjuk kurir terpecaya
SEGALA RESIKO PENGIRIMAN IKAN ditanggung pembeli

Jika Pemenang Lelang tidak melunasi dalam 2 x 24 jam maka panitia berhak menjual kepada bidder kedua atau siapa saja
Panitia Berhak merubah peraturan selama buat kebaikan event ini.

Donasi kois 10 %

Terima kasih
Dony Lesmana

----------


## Soegianto

:Clap2: Ide cemerlang

----------


## pieth

Jeng jeng jeng jeng. Ditunggu penampakan ikan nya om  :Hippie:  :Hippie:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

HI UTSURI TAPOS

HT 1



HT 2



HT3



HT4



HT 5



HT6



HT7



HT 8



HT 9



HT10



HT11



HT12



HT13



HT14



HT15

----------


## Dony Lesmana

HI UTSURI SHINODA

HS1



HS2



HS3



HS4



HS5



HS6



HS7



HS8



HS9



HS10

----------


## Dony Lesmana

HI UTSURI MARUSEI


HM1



HM2



HM3



HM4



HM5

----------


## GRiffiN

HT 10 OB yah suhu MSDL

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Nama
 Bid
Nama





HT 1
                                 1,000,000


HT2
                                 1,000,000


HT3
                                 1,000,000


HT4
                                 1,000,000


HT5
                                 1,000,000


HT6
                                 1,000,000


HT7
                                 1,000,000


HT8
                                 1,000,000


HT9
                                 1,000,000


HT10
                                 1,000,000


HT11
                                 1,000,000


HT12
                                 1,000,000


HT13
                                 1,000,000


HT14
                                 1,000,000


HT15
                                 1,000,000






HS1
                                 2,000,000


HS2
                                 2,000,000


HS3
                                 2,000,000


HS4
                                 2,000,000


HS5
                                 2,000,000


HS6
                                 2,000,000


HS7
                                 2,000,000


HS8
                                 2,000,000


HS9
                                 2,000,000


HS10
                                 2,000,000






HM1
                                 3,000,000


HM2
                                 3,000,000


HM3
                                 3,000,000


HM4
                                 3,000,000


HM5
                                 3,000,000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Nama
Bid
Nama





HT 1
1,000,000


HT2
1,000,000


HT3
1,000,000


HT4
1,000,000


HT5
1,000,000


HT6
1,000,000


HT7
1,000,000


HT8
1,000,000


HT9
1,000,000


HT10
1,000,000
Griffin

HT11
1,000,000


HT12
1,000,000


HT13
1,000,000


HT14
1,000,000


HT15
1,000,000






HS1
2,000,000


HS2
2,000,000


HS3
2,000,000


HS4
2,000,000


HS5
2,000,000


HS6
2,000,000


HS7
2,000,000


HS8
2,000,000


HS9
2,000,000


HS10
2,000,000






HM1
3,000,000


HM2
3,000,000


HM3
3,000,000


HM4
3,000,000


HM5
3,000,000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Sekedar promosi ... 2 ekor dari 30 ekor HU ini iseng2 bertanding di zna bandung kemarin dan mendapat juara meskipun paling akhir






Ayo mari kita buat ramai forum kita kembali

KOIS untuk SEMUA

----------


## ipaul888

> selesaiiiiiiiiiii


congratulations buat semua pemenang

----------


## ipaul888

> rekap Final
> 
> Nama Bid Peserta KC
> 
> HT01= 1,000,000 DL
> HT02= 1,800,000 Ady
> HT03=    1,000,000 DL
> HT04=    2.500,000 glen
> HT05=    1,000,000 DL
> ...


mantab om pupu

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> rekap Final
> 
> Nama Bid Peserta KC
> 
> HT01= 1,000,000 DL
> HT02= 1,800,000 Ady
> HT03=    1,000,000 DL
> HT04=    2.500,000 glen
> HT05=    1,000,000 DL
> ...


Terima kasih kepada semua pemenang , harap menghubungi saya di Wa 08161871713 ... untuk pengiriman akan dilakukan sesegera mungkin... Jika lewat dari Jumat maka pengiriman hanya bisa dilanjutkan hari Rabu minggu depannya... 

Thx

----------


## pieth

Om don mau ngambil aja nih. Di alsut atau di sunter om don?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om don mau ngambil aja nih. Di alsut atau di sunter om don?


Besok kontakan ya om.... see You

----------


## member88

Yang ngak laku jadi akan dikeeping panitia dan di masukin kc juga?  :Eyebrows: 
Peserta Siap2 apes dah.....

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Yang belum laku masih boleh engga ?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Yang belum laku masih boleh engga ?


Boleh Om Slamet... mau yg no brp ?? gmn meeting dgn Shinkokai Jepang Om ?? Lancarr ??

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Nama
 Bid
Nama
STATUS






HT 1
                       -



HT2
       1,000,000
Ady


HT3
                       -



HT4
       2,500,000
Glen
PAID

HT5
                       -



HT6
       1,500,000
9koi


HT7
                       -



HT8
       1,000,000
Pieth
PAID & SENT

HT9
       1,000,000
Bayuadhi737
PAID

HT10
       2,000,000
Zone


HT11
       1,700,000
Mulyadi99
PAID & SENT

HT12
       1,000,000
David Pupu


HT13
                       -



HT14
       1,100,000
Pieth
PAID & SENT

HT15
       2,600,000
Lila
PAID

TOTAL
     15,300,000



HS1
       2,000,000
Bbongso
PAID & SENT

HS2
       2,000,000
Lila
PAID

HS3
       2,100,000
Asnanto


HS4
       2,000,000
David Pupu


HS5
                       -



HS6
                       -



HS7
       2,000,000
Tanto Widjaya
PAID & SENT

HS8
       2,000,000
Asnanto


HS9
       2,000,000
Frostbites
PAID

HS10
                       -




     14,100,000



HM1
                       -



HM2
       3,000,000
Jimmy007
PAID

HM3
                       -



HM4
                       -



HM5
       3,000,000
dr Priche



       6,000,000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Nama
>  Bid
> Nama
> STATUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yg diatas ini salah

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Nama
 Bid
Nama
STATUS






HT 1
                       -



HT2
       1,800,000
Ady


HT3
                       -



HT4
       2,500,000
Glen
PAID

HT5
                       -



HT6
       1,500,000
9koi


HT7
                       -



HT8
       1,000,000
Pieth
PAID & SENT

HT9
       1,000,000
Bayuadhi737
PAID

HT10
       2,000,000
Zone


HT11
       1,700,000
Mulyadi99
PAID & SENT

HT12
       1,000,000
David Pupu


HT13
                       -



HT14
       1,100,000
Pieth
PAID & SENT

HT15
       2,600,000
Lila
PAID

TOTAL
     16,200,000



HS1
       2,000,000
Bbongso
PAID & SENT

HS2
       2,000,000
Lila
PAID

HS3
       2,100,000
Asnanto


HS4
       2,000,000
David Pupu


HS5
                       -



HS6
                       -



HS7
       2,000,000
Tanto Widjaya
PAID & SENT

HS8
       2,000,000
Asnanto


HS9
       2,000,000
Frostbites
PAID

HS10
                       -




     14,100,000



HM1
                       -



HM2
       3,000,000
Jimmy007
PAID

HM3
                       -



HM4
                       -



HM5
       3,000,000
dr Priche



       6,000,000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Harap yang belum membayar dan mengambil ikannya harap segera diambil dalam waktu 1 z 24 jam lagi... Thx

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om, saya mau yang HT 7 dan 13, yah.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Boleh Om Slamet... mau yg no brp ?? gmn meeting dgn Shinkokai Jepang Om ?? Lancarr ??


Meeting lancar om, dan  prospek

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om, saya mau yang HT 7 dan 13, yah.





> Meeting lancar om, dan  prospek


Ok om noted...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Nama
 Bid
Nama
STATUS






HT 1
                       -



HT2
       1,800,000
Ady
PAID & SENT

HT3
                       -



HT4
       2,500,000
Glen
PAID & SENT

HT5
                       -



HT6
       1,500,000
9koi
PAID & SENT

HT7
       1,000,000
Slamet K
PAID

HT8
       1,000,000
Pieth
PAID & SENT

HT9
       1,000,000
Bayuadhi737
PAID

HT10
       2,000,000
Zone
PAID & Sent

HT11
       1,700,000
Mulyadi99
PAID & SENT

HT12
       1,000,000
David Pupu
PAID & SENT

HT13
       1,000,000
Slamet K
PAID

HT14
       1,100,000
Pieth
PAID & SENT

HT15
       2,600,000
Lila
PAID

TOTAL
     18,200,000



HS1
       2,000,000
Bbongso
PAID & SENT

HS2
       2,000,000
Lila
PAID & SENT

HS3
       2,100,000
Asnanto
PAID & SENT

HS4
       2,000,000
David Pupu
PAID & SENT

HS5
                       -



HS6
                       -



HS7
       2,000,000
Tanto Widjaya
PAID & SENT

HS8
       2,000,000
Asnanto
PAID & SENT

HS9
       2,000,000
Frostbites
PAID

HS10
                       -




     14,100,000



HM1
                       -



HM2
       3,000,000
Jimmy007
PAID & SENT

HM3
                       -



HM4
                       -



HM5
       3,000,000
dr Priche
PAID & SENT


       6,000,000

----------


## frostbitez

update biar ramean
ditinggal si sumi...

----------


## afriansyah

Wooooowww.. Kasih tahu dong om, kisi kisi keeping nya

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> update biar ramean
> ditinggal si sumi...


pm donk om

----------


## pieth

Iseng update

----------


## LDJ

edun..tembus 60 cm

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Iseng update


Mantap Om Pieth....

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Update juga ... ramein aja...Hiu Tapos 56cm
[IMG][/IMG]

https://youtu.be/Rog5BOqpOoI

----------


## Bayuadhi737



----------


## ipaul888

mantab om pieth, tinggal di poles

----------


## pieth

> Mantap Om Pieth....


Mayan capt ikan nya doyan makan hehe




> mantab om pieth, tinggal di poles


ini lg coba di poles, mudah mudahan tidak lecet

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Dear all

Penjurian di hari kedua 11th KOIS FESTIVAL 2017 yaitu: 8 April 2017 pukul 16.00. 

Bagi para peserta yang tidak membawa ikannya atau terlambat maka akan didiskualifikasi. 


see you all 8 april 2017 at 4 pm 

Salam

Dony Lesmana

----------


## frostbitez

last update

Hiutsuri shinoda 
female size 69cm
dapet Gc kmarin di penjurian

----------

